# Dual Core - CPU auf Intel i915P Chipsatz - Motherboard



## marvinlol (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon viel gesucht aber auf eine Antwort bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gestoßen.

Ich habe ein MS-7091 Motherboard mit einem Intel i915P/i915G Chipsatz. Jetzt möchte ich den "Dual-Core Desktop E6300 Intel Pentium Prozessor"
auf diesem Motherboard einbauen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das funktionieren wird bez. ob sich das MB mit dem Prozessor verträgt ?

MfG Marvin


----------



## Dr Dau (16. März 2010)

Hallo!

Laut Intel gehört der Chipsatz nicht zu den Unterstützten für den E6300.
Hinzu kommt dass der E6300 eine VCore von 0,85-1,3625V benötigt.
Auf das Board gehört aber ein Prescott (Pentium 4 --> Model 5xx bzw. Celeron D --> Model 3xx) welcher je nach Model eine VCore von 1,25V bis 1,4V benötigt.
Auch wenn die genannten CPUs alle den Sockel 775 benötigen, könnte es schon alleine wegen der zu hohen Spannung passieren dass Du den E6300 "grillst".
Ich habe keine Infos über die unterstützte VCore von dem Board gefunden, daher würde ich davon abraten einen Versuch zu unternehmen den E6300 zu betreiben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

